# Pugs: the Wrinkled Menace?!



## shikari23 (Mar 4, 2008)

I saw this posted on another board I frequent and thought I should pass it along. Any Ohio members who've heard of this?!




This is a list of dogs that Ohio wants to pass a bill and have them banned. If you do not agree with what they are doing go to this website http://www.petitiononline.com/ohiobsl/petition.html and sign your name to petition it! Please send to everyone you know! Lets not let them take our beloved dogs too!

1. Airedale Terrier
2. AKBASH
3. AKITA
4. ALAPAHA BLUE BLOOD BULLDOG
5. ALASKAN MALAMUTE
6. ALSATIAN SHEPHERD
7. AMERICAN BULLDOG
8. AMERICAN HUSKY
9. AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER
10. AMERICAN STAFFORDSHIRE TERRIER
11. AMERICAN WOLFDOG
12. ANATOLIAN SHEPHERD
13. ARIKARA DOG
14. AUSTRALIAN CATTLE DOG
15. AUSTRALIAN SHEPHERD
16. BELGIAN MALINOIS
17. BELGIAN SHEEPDOG
18. BELGIAN TURVUREN
19. BLUE HEELER
20. BOERBUL
21. BORZOI
22. BOSTON TERRIER
23. BOUVIER DES FLANDRES
24. BOXER
25. BULLDOG
26. BULL TERRIER
27. BULL MASTIFF
28. CANE CORSO
29. CATAHOULA LEOPARD DOG
30. CAUCASIAN SHEPHERD
31. CHINESE SHAR PEI
32. CHOW-CHOW
33. COLORADO DOG
34. DOBERMAN PINSCHER
35. DOGO DE ARGENTINO
36. DOGUE DE BORDEAUX
37. ENGLISH MASTIFFS
38. ENGLISH SPRINGER SPANIEL
39. ESKIMO DOG
40. ESTRELA MOUNTAIN DOG
41. FILA BRASILIERO
42. FOX TERRIER
43. FRENCH BULLDOG
44. GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG
45. GOLDEN RETRIEVER
46. GREENLAND HUSKY
47. GREAT DANE
48. GREAT PYRANEES
49. ITALIAN MASTIFF
50. KANGAL DOG
51. KEESHOND
52. KOMONDOR
53. KOTEZEBUE HUSKY
54. KUVAZ
55. LABRADOR RETRIEVER
56. LEONBERGER
57. MASTIFF
58. NEOPOLITAN MASTIFF
59. NEWFOUNDLAND
60. OTTERHOUND
61. PRESA DE CANARIO
62. PRESA DE MALLORQUIN
63. PUG
64. ROTTWEILER
65. SAARLOOS WOLFHOND
66. SAINT BERNARD
67. SAMOYED
68. SCOTTISH DEERHOUND
69. SIBERIAN HUSKY
70. SPANISH MASTIFF
71. STAFFORDSHIRE BULL TERRIER
72. TIMBER SHEPHERD
73. TOSA INU
74. TUNDRA SHEPHERD
75. WOLF SPITZ 


When in the heck did PUGS become a highly dangerous breed?!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How much research have you done into this? There is a ban on pit bulls in many parts of Ohio but it has been repealed in some cities (like Cincinnati) because the cost of enforcement was prohibitive. What is the list you've got there referencing? The petition you've linked to here is to amend this part of the statute:

"Any dog which has been registered under sections and 955.04of the Revised Code and any dog not required to be registered under such sections shall be considered as personal property and have all the rights and privileges and be subject to like restraints as other livestock."

I would recommend going back to the other forum and getting all of the information before asking people to sign the petition.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: shikari23
> When in the heck did PUGS become a highly dangerous breed?!


evidently when labs, goldens and st bernards did.









i think this list is bogus.


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

That list is Whack, anyone else think of pugs as mini mastiff's


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

"Alsatian Shepherd" and "German Shepherd."







Hmmmmmmm..







and there IS no "Kotzebue Husky"-- only a strain of Alaskan Malamute originating in the Kotzebue Sound. I live in Europe, and WE don't see any Greenland Huskies. And, would any patrol officer KNOW what an Akbash is, a Tundra Shepherd, or a Tosa Inu, to recognize them correctly?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Boston Terrier?!!! Oh yeah, they're vicious







......this list is ridiculous.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Such a long list and no scottish terrier!?!?

</span>


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

I clearly should be more scared of my Golden Retriever.


----------



## shikari23 (Mar 4, 2008)

Actually, that was a straight copy of what was posted on the other board. I was asking for confirmation from people in the area.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I did a Google search on the Ohio Revised Code 955.03 - which is what the petition is about. Couldn't find ANY listing of breeds being banned.


----------



## shikari23 (Mar 4, 2008)

Good. I had a hard time believing that any lawmaker would be THAT crazy... but sometimes it's hard to know. Wacky stuff happens all the time that absolutely floors me, yet some people seem to think it's utterly reasonable.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm not buying that - looks like a ban on ALL dogs.

Now I"m not saying all pugs are vicious but anyone who doesn't believe pugs CAN BE a menace, you need to come to my neighborhood and meet the pair that live 2 blocks over. My son kicked one of them in the head with a work book last sunday after it tried to bite him - it deserved and was lucky I wasn't the one kicking it!!! Those 2 are little monsters.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Why not cover all the bases and ban them all! To include poodles!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

What I want to know is who is working on banning cats??? They cause my dogs more headache.... (of course, I'm kidding)


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah I'm with the folks who think this is a bogus list designed for something other than a legitimate purpose. I mean seriously, Boston Terriers on the list and Jack Russells _aren't?_ LOL!









J/K JR fans.









I can't imagine anybody being able to recognize let alone name most of the dogs on that list either. I doubt anybody would ever say, "I'm sorry, sir, but that's a Presa De Mallorquinn so we'll have to take him away."


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

What exactly is #30??









30. CAUCASIAN SHEPHERD


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: AvamomWhat exactly is #30??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/caucasianowtcharka.htm


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I was wondering about the Colorado dog - anyone have a link?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Brightelf"Alsatian Shepherd" and "German Shepherd."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i actually understand this because many people will list their gsd as an alsatian on leases or insurances than ban gsd, so if this list were legit, i'd see where they have to also cover breeds "alternate names"


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh my God, thanks Melinda....I thought they were trying to make a White GSD sound fancy!









What a cutie pie face on that link!!! Great...now I want one!!! What a teddy bear!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

HB 568 wants to ban pits in Ohio completely, but that is all I have heard about, not that it isn't bad enough, the AKC calls it "Draconian."

When a pit and a pug got their leashes stuck in Cujo's chain, Mom told me about it. She asked me what I thought she did. I said, "Get Cujo inside and call the police." Cujo was a puppy at the time, and the pit and the pug belonged to our neighbors and regularly dragged their owner down the street. Mom was a little old lady recovering from surgery. 

But she said no, she went out there and tried to get them free. She disconnected the pit and got its leash untangled while she held him. His owner got the leash back. It was the pug that kept trying to bite her and finally lost its collar in the fray. 

I do not consider pits, pugs, golden, or labs, non-aggressive dogs. The only dog that I have had a lot of experience with that I would put in that category would be English Setters. And of all my dogs, Cujo (Mom's), Jazzy (my brother's GSD bitch), my mean GSD Frodo, RIP, including Arwen when she had a new litter, the only dog that came close to biting the vet was Pip the old English Setter.


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: AvamomOh my God, thanks Melinda....I thought they were trying to make a White GSD sound fancy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are gorgeous in pics. My understanding is that they are NOT for the faint of heart.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I couldn't read this entirely. I have to pick up my Daughter at her semi Formal dance.
Is this it? 

The only thing dangerous about Glitzie (the Pug) is her wet, snorty kisses.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

uh oh, i better watch my pugs when i go to sleep tonite, huh??!!! lol......lol....lol


----------

